# Legaler MTB-Trail in Bensheim



## tfdelacruz (7. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,

wie schon im "Fuchstrail"-Thema angesprochen, wollen wir versuchen einen legalen Trail in Bensheim realisieren.
Wie wir an anderen Beispielen sehen (Flowtrail Feldberg), ist die Akzeptanz für eine legale Strecke und die Möglichkeit der Ausübung unseres Sport immer größer.
http://www.bild.de/regional/frankfurt/bald-mehr-legale-mountainbikestrecken-in-35872186.bild.html

Was uns die Arbeit sehr erleichtert, ist die Möglichkeit sich evtl. einem bestehenden Verein als Abteilung "MTB" anzuschließen.
Bevor das allerdings weiter besprochen werden kann, wollen wir uns zu einem Treffen zusammen finden um überhaupt eine Grundlage zu schaffen, die wir dem Verein präsentieren können.

Dabei soll es vorallem darum gehen was jeder einzelne sich überhaupt vorstellt (Flowtrail, Downhill-, Freeridetrail, usw.) und wo im Umkreis von Bensheim eine solche Strecke überhaupt sinnvoll ist.

Zur Terminfindung des ersten gemeinsamen Treffens, habe ich eine Liste mit möglichen Terminen erstellt:

http://doodle.com/qmdazvb8k37w8dbr#table
​Wäre super wenn sich ein paar Leute zusammenfinden würden.

VG
Christopher


----------



## Peter-S (7. Oktober 2014)

Wir schauen, dass seitens der DIMB IG Odenwald jemand präsent ist.

Gruß Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tfdelacruz (11. Oktober 2014)

Servus,
laut der Doodle Umfrage kristallisiert sich wohl Mittwoch der 15.10. heraus.
Wegen dem Ort würde ich z.B. den Bierkeller in Bensheim vorschlagen. Die haben ja noch ein Nebenzimmer was evtl. frei wäre.
Für die meisten i.O.?

VG


----------



## sarnold (11. Oktober 2014)

Für mich passt das auf jeden Fall!


----------



## Evilposse (11. Oktober 2014)

Hi

Ja, ist auf jeden Fall ok.

MfG
Martin


----------



## codit (11. Oktober 2014)

Lokalität und Mittwoch Abend ist o.k. (hoffentlich kommt mir nichts Dienstliches dazwischen).

Aber mir fehlt irgendwie @Mr. Nice auf der "Teilnehmerliste". Ich halte es für sehr wichtig, dass er dabei ist. Er hat den direkten Draht zum Forst und kann detaillierte Infos zum Inhalt eines potentiellen Gestattungsvertrags geben.


----------



## sarnold (11. Oktober 2014)

Ja Gute Idee. Aber ich glaube du hast den falschen Mr.Nice markiert, weil bei mir war er das letzte mal 2007 online..


----------



## codit (11. Oktober 2014)

sarnold schrieb:


> Ja Gute Idee. Aber ich glaube du hast den falschen Mr.Nice markiert, weil bei mir war er das letzte mal 2007 online..


Danke, was ein Blank nicht alles ausmacht!


----------



## sarnold (11. Oktober 2014)

Kein Problem


----------



## tfdelacruz (12. Oktober 2014)

Servus,

*also Mittwoch der 15.10 um 19 Uhr steht. *
Habe einen Tisch im Bierkeller Bensheim (Grieselstraße 50,64625 Bensheim) für 12 Personen reserviert. Falls es noch mehr werden sollten, kann man bestimmt noch den ein oder anderen Stuhl dazu stellen... 

Ich freu mich und bis Mittwoch

VG
Christopher


----------



## sarnold (12. Oktober 2014)

Ok Super!!! Bis dann!

Gruß Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (13. Oktober 2014)

Hi,

der Richtige Mr.Nice ist oder war gerade zum Biken im Urlaub, müsste aber die Tage wieder zurück kommen.


----------



## PeKaWe (13. Oktober 2014)

Hi,

bin gerade zufällig auf diesen Thread gestoßen. Ich denke schon länger an einen Flowtrail im Odenwald und würde mich gern aktiv an einem Projekt beteiligen. 
Kann man am Mittwoch einfach dazu stoßen?

Gruß,
Peter


----------



## sarnold (13. Oktober 2014)

Ja natürlich Ich freue mich auf jeden der uns unterstützen will und die community etwas größer wird!


----------



## PeKaWe (13. Oktober 2014)

Dann bis übermorgen.

Gruß,
Peter


----------



## tfdelacruz (14. Oktober 2014)

Jeder der Interesse an dem Thema hat ist herzlich eingeladen!
Viele Grüße und bis morgen,
Christopher


----------



## Mr. Nice (14. Oktober 2014)

Servus Christopher,

muss morgen Abend leider aus familiären Gründen passen aber Meik hat meine ganzen gesammelten Werke erhalten.

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meik_Bensheim (14. Oktober 2014)

Servus Chris,
die Unterlagen bringe ich morgen selbstverständlich mit.

Also bis morgen Leute 

Grüße Meik


----------



## Peter-S (14. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin auch morgen Abend dabei und bringe ein paar Unterlagen und Infos mit.


----------



## tfdelacruz (15. Oktober 2014)

Serus,
danke an alle die heute gekommen sind, war meiner Meinung nach richtig gut!
Jetzt liegt es an uns das Thema weiter nach vorne zu tragen.
Mehr Infos kommen hoffentlich die Tage.

Gute Nacht und viele Grüße
Christopher


----------



## Peter-S (16. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Christopher,
vielen Dank für die Organisation und das Engagement. Das hat sich gestern Abend gut angehört und wenn alle mitziehen, dann wird das auch etwas  Hier der Link zu den Unterlagen.


----------



## Meik_Bensheim (17. Oktober 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
anbei ein Infoblatt zu unserem Treffen vergangenen Mittwoch im Anhang.
Im folgenden Doodle Link stimmen wir den Folgetermin ab. Bitte informiert auch interessierte Personen die nicht im Forum aktiv sind und leitet den doodlelink gegebenenfalls weiter.
Vielen Dank an Michael, da es kaum unkomplizierter laufen kann sich einem bestehenden Verein anzuschließen.
Danke Peter für die Zusammenstellung der Unterlagen.

http://doodle.com/vhw8dup23829z8kq


Grüße Meik


----------



## tfdelacruz (17. Oktober 2014)

Vielen Dank Meik!

VG
Christopher


----------



## Cruise (17. Oktober 2014)

Was an Holz braucht ihr denn? dann frag ich mal in der Firma nach.


----------



## Meik_Bensheim (17. Oktober 2014)

Hey Cruise,

Danke für das Angebot. Aktuell sind wir noch in der Vorbereitung des Projekts. Die Streckenplanung hat noch nicht begonnen, aber vorfühlen kannst du ja schon mal. Wir sind für jede Unterstützung dankbar. Ich denke mal alles im Format von Dachlatten und tragenden Balken wäre interessant. Wir benötigen das Material meiner Einschätzung nach frühestens im Frühjahr.

Danke

Grüße Meik


----------



## LarsLipp (18. Oktober 2014)

Hi Meik: Danke schon mal auch von mir. Drücken wir uns doch die Daumen.


----------



## Cruise (18. Oktober 2014)

ich frag mal 

Gesendet von meinem Mobilbimmeldingens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## open-air (21. Oktober 2014)

Hi Meik, auch von mir vielen Dank für die ausführliche Info.


----------



## tfdelacruz (21. Oktober 2014)

Meik_Bensheim schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> anbei ein Infoblatt zu unserem Treffen vergangenen Mittwoch im Anhang.
> Im folgenden Doodle Link stimmen wir den Folgetermin ab. Bitte informiert auch interessierte Personen die nicht im Forum aktiv sind und leitet den doodlelink gegebenenfalls weiter.
> Vielen Dank an Michael, da es kaum unkomplizierter laufen kann sich einem bestehenden Verein anzuschließen.
> ...



Ich ziehe die doodle Abstimmung für einen neuen Termin mal mit auf die nächste Seite.
Bitte alle eintragen die Interesse an dem nächsten Treffen haben.
Danke


----------



## PeKaWe (2. November 2014)

Hi All.

Gibt's nun einen Termin für das nächste Treffen, oder gilt automatisch der mit den meisten Votes in der Doodle-Abstimmung als gesetzt?

Gruß,
Peter


----------



## Meik_Bensheim (2. November 2014)

Servus Peter,

so war der Gedanke, wir haben jedoch an zwei Terminen (Do 06.11  Di 11.11) genau elf zusagen. Ich würde jedoch den Dienstag 11.11  bevorzugen, so hat jeder ein paar Tage mehr Zeit es fix einzuplanen.

Passt dir das auch?
Grüße Meik


----------



## LarsLipp (2. November 2014)

Für Dienstag einen mehr. Bin mit am Start.


----------



## Perga (2. November 2014)

Willst du 'nen Lift beantragen ?


----------



## camaroracer (2. November 2014)

Meik_Bensheim schrieb:


> Ich würde jedoch den Dienstag 11.11  bevorzugen, so hat jeder ein paar Tage mehr Zeit es fix einzuplanen.



Ich würde auch den Dienstag 11.11 bevorzugen.

Fix ?

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## Meik_Bensheim (2. November 2014)

LarsLipp erhöht den Dienstag auf zwölf. Also so was von Fix 

Halten wir fest Dienstag 11.11 19:00 Uhr.

Würde wieder  versuchen im Bierkeller den selben Tisch zu reservieren. Rauchen kann dann sowieso kaum einer wenn wir fast den ganzen Raum belegen.

Fand es dort das letzte mal ganz angenehm auch wenn man sich mal quer über den Tisch unterhalten hat. Vorne wird es bestimmt brutal laut wenn wir mit mehreren gruppen im raum sitzen.


----------



## PeKaWe (2. November 2014)

Na dann bis zum 11.

Grüße, 
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SLLUB (3. November 2014)

Hi,
wie bereits im "Fuchstrail"-Topic würde ich auch gerne meine Unterstützung anbieten.
Bin auch aus Bensheim (und aus der Sommerpause zurück  und würde sehr gerne am 11. kommen.
Toll, was ihr schon alles organisiert habt und dass schon einige zusammengekommen sind.
Freu mich euch kennenzulernen!


----------



## driver.87 (3. November 2014)

Hi,
super Idee!

Wohne leider nicht mehr an der Bergstraße, würde mich aber an wochenendlichen Buddeleien gerne beteiligen.

Eine paar Gedanken von mir:
Wenn der Trail flowig aufgebaut wird, ist er für die breite Masse interessanter und wird daher evtl. eher legalisiert als wenn es ein Parcours für eine Nischensportart bleibt. 
An der Bergstraße gibt es doch seit einiger Zeit diese ausgeschilderten MTB-Routen. Ließe sich dort nicht so ein Flow-Trail einbinden? 
Um die Entscheidungsträger zu überzeugen, sollten wenn möglich alle Bedenken genommen werden. Und es gibt ja schon einige sehr bewährte und erfolgreiche Trail-Konzepte. Ich war vor einigen Wochen erst in Stromberg. Eine super Sache! Solche Erfolgskonzepte sollte man in den Gesprächen erwähnen und entsprechend verdeutlichen, dass es funktioniert! Und zwar sehr gut.
Eine Schwierigkeit sehe ich darin, alle aktiven Biker mitzunehmen. Ich denke da in erster Linie an die jungen Biker, die gerne mal hier und dort buddeln, ohne groß darüber nachzudenken. Klar ist, wenn so ein Trail genehmigt wird, dann müssen alle anderen Baumaßnahmen an der Bergstraße eingestellt werden. Das ist sicherlich eine der Bedingungen, welche vor der Genehmigung des Trails gestellt werden. Und ob das klappt, halte ich für fraglich. Hier ist Courage gefragt, alle Wildbuddler auf das Fehlverhalten aufmerksam zu machen und anzusprechen.

Bin gespannt, was aus den Plänen wird. 

Gruß!


----------



## tfdelacruz (3. November 2014)

Wir sind für jede Hilfe dankbar!
Es geht vorwärts!


----------



## k00b3 (3. November 2014)

Hey Männer, 
Ich würde mich ebenfalls für die Bauarbeiten anbieten. Werd zu 90% am 11. auch in der Runde dabei sein.. Bis die Tage am Berg 

Grüße und Ride on!


----------



## LarsLipp (4. November 2014)

@ Driver: keiner kann garantieren, dass an der Bergstraße nicht mehr gebaut wird. Die Bergstraße ist auch recht groß und ich denke wir müssen uns hier auf Bensheim konzentrieren. Wenn in Alsbach gebuddelt wird können wir ja nichts dafür.

Die Strecke muss aus meiner Sicht nicht für komplette Anfänger sein. Ich fahre auch keine dicken Dinger, aber es sollte nur für MTB-Fahrer mit Erfahrung sein.


----------



## camaroracer (4. November 2014)

driver.87 schrieb:


> Eine paar Gedanken von mir:
> Eine Schwierigkeit sehe ich darin, alle aktiven Biker mitzunehmen. Ich denke da in erster Linie an die jungen Biker, die gerne mal hier und dort buddeln, ohne groß darüber nachzudenken. Klar ist, wenn so ein Trail genehmigt wird, dann müssen alle anderen Baumaßnahmen an der Bergstraße eingestellt werden. Das ist sicherlich eine der Bedingungen, welche vor der Genehmigung des Trails gestellt werden.
> 
> Wenn der Trail flowig aufgebaut wird, ist er für die breite Masse interessanter und wird daher evtl. eher legalisiert als wenn es ein Parcours für eine Nischensportart bleibt.
> Gruß!





LarsLipp schrieb:


> @ Driver: keiner kann garantieren, dass an der Bergstraße nicht mehr gebaut wird. Die Bergstraße ist auch recht groß und ich denke wir müssen uns hier auf Bensheim konzentrieren. Wenn in Alsbach gebuddelt wird können wir ja nichts dafür.
> 
> Die Strecke muss aus meiner Sicht nicht für komplette Anfänger sein. Ich fahre auch keine dicken Dinger, aber es sollte nur für MTB-Fahrer mit Erfahrung sein.



Die Jungs können ja die Autos ihrer Eltern klauen und nach Bensheim kommen  . Besser als höchst illegale Trails in den Wald zu bauen  (Ironiemodus off) .

Das die echten Fun - Objekte auf der Strecke auch einen Chickenway bekommen sollten, dürfte klar sein. Darüber hatten wir ja auch auf dem letzten Treffen gesprochen. Jeder von uns war mal ein Anfänger und hat sich an sein jetziges Können herangetastet  .
Eine kleine Dropbatterie und ein Ecke mit ein paar Elementen zum Üben (Wippe, Mini - Northshore u.s.w.) sollten sich im Laufe der Zeit realisieren lassen. 

Freue mich schon auf den 11.11 

Gruß Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (4. November 2014)

Drop Batterie ist auch klein nix für blutige Anfänger. OK, den blutigen Anfänger muss man noch genauer spezifizieren... 
Aber eventuell kann ja der ein oder andere dann auch Kurse für die blutigen Anfänger machen... Ich spreche hier nicht von den Kids die eh keine Angst haben.

Es bleibt spannend.


----------



## camaroracer (4. November 2014)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Drop Batterie ist auch klein nix für blutige Anfänger. OK, den blutigen Anfänger muss man noch genauer spezifizieren...



Ich dachte mehr an so etwas für Anfänger  . OK, wer sich bei der Dropbatterie hinlegt sollte erst mal einen Bikekurs absolvieren oder an der Bordsteinkante üben.


----------



## sarnold (4. November 2014)

Huuii hier ist ja jetzt richtig was los! Find ich Super und freue mich über jeden der dabei ist!!


----------



## LarsLipp (5. November 2014)

@Camoracer: so in etwa meine ich das auch. Mein Traum ist hier eine höhenverstellbare Variante: da bastel ich dann mit....
Die Hardcore Fahrer dürfen auch nicht vergessen werden, sonst buddeln die wo anders.


----------



## Cruise (5. November 2014)

So ne Verstellung birgt aber viele Risiken... 
Ist die Verriegelung der Höhenraster zu,
Manipulation ist leichter möglich,
mal eben ne runde fahren geht nicht, du musst immer halten und gucken wie die steht, ob richtig eingerastet,... Dann lieber ne batterie wo man weiss wenn ich da fahre siehts so aus...


Gesendet von meinem Mobilbimmeldingens


----------



## 2speed2slow (5. November 2014)

Gude morge... @ all... sage mal hallo und wurde meine wildbuddel erfahrung gern mitbringen... bitte noch stuhl mehr dazu stellen... bis dann gruss


----------



## PeKaWe (5. November 2014)

Hi All.

Toll dass hier langsam das Wunschkonzert angestimmt wird und die Diskussion Fahrt auf nimmt. Wenn alle hinterher mit buddeln brauchen wir eine längere Strecke um uns nicht auf den Füßen rum zu stehen. 

Drop-Batterie: +1

Sonst bin ich für fast alles zu haben, Hauptsache wir kriegen das ganze umgesetzt.

Gruß,
Peter


----------



## LarsLipp (5. November 2014)

Ja, aber die oben ist ja nur eine Dröpchen Batterie... Bitte bei steigender höhe auch die Landung anpassen...

Na wir brauchen erst mal das OK... Bevor wir hier zu viel wegen dem Bauen rumdiskutieren...


----------



## driver.87 (7. November 2014)

Hi,

mhm wenn man an der Stelle des heutigen Fuchs-Trails festhält, dann hätten man ja schon die Obstacles für die Profis unter uns. Dann wäre es ein leichtes, nebendran noch ein oder zwei Lines für Anfänger bzw. Fortgeschritten zu bauen.

Denn am meisten Arbeit machen natürlich die großen Hindernisse und die wäre ja jetzt schon da! 

Wie gesagt, ein Muster für mich ist die Gestaltung in Stromberg. Der No-Jokes ist denke ich mit dem heutigen Fuchstrail vergleichbar (natürlich länger). Der Wildhog-Trail dagegen ist für alles fahrbar, wenn auch in meinen Augen teilweise etwas langweilig.

Das wäre dann die einfachste Route. 

Mein Baby wäre die Mischung aus No-Jokes und Wildhog-Trail. Für diejenigen, die schon mal in Stromberg waren.

Aber naja, erstmal muss das Ganze stehen. Vorher ist alle Diskussion über spezifische Trailgestaltung müßig.

Grüße,
driver.87


----------



## Meik_Bensheim (10. November 2014)

Treffen “LEGALER MTB TRAIL IN BENSHEIM“

Guten Morgen zusammen,

es steht wie angekündigt der Termin mit den meisten Doodle Zusagen (Dienstag 11.11 um 19:00 Uhr) im Bierkeller Bensheim. Da Michael leider verhindert ist übergibt er Christopher die Ergebnisse bzw. die noch offenen Punkte der Abteilungsgründung im Verein.

Das wurde auch so in dieser Gruppe kommuniziert.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/legaler-mtb-trail-in-bensheim.728983/

Mir fällt es mittlerweile auch schwer den zahlreichen Kommunikationskanälen zu folgen. Deswegen sollten wir für die öffentliche Kommunikation ausschließlich diese Gruppe zum Thema der Trail Legalisierung nutzen.

Adresse Bierkeller:

Grieselstraße 50
64625 Bensheim

Grüße Meik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (10. November 2014)

Eventuell könnten wir eine IG ins leben Rufen. Wir sollten uns bei einem Kanal treffen, den alle Nutzen. WWW. Eventuell macht eine IG Sinn. Dann findet uns aber auch keiner, der nichts davon weiß...

Bis morgen.

Nochmal ein großes Dankeschön an Meik.


----------



## PeKaWe (10. November 2014)

Hi,

Ich habe auch schon über eine IG nachgedacht und bin nun einfach mal dem Vorschalg von LarsLipp nachgekommen. Es gibt nun eine IG unter dem Namen "Flowtrail Bensheim".
Dies ist ein Arbeitstitel den wir später auch noch ändern können.
Wenn jemand ein nettes Avatar für die Gruppe hat... immer her mit.

Ich werde nun nach und nach die Leute einladen die mir bewusst sind. Wenn ich jemanden vergessen habe lasst es mich btte wissen.

Grüße,
Peter


----------



## Micro767 (10. November 2014)

Ich bitte um Aufnahme in die IG Flowtrail Bensheim


----------



## tfdelacruz (11. November 2014)

Servus,
denkt bitte an eure BIC und IBAN Nummer für heute Abend. Ich bringe die Mitgliedsanträge mit zu unserem Treffen.
VG
Christopher


----------



## tfdelacruz (12. November 2014)

Hallo,
vielen Dank für das Treffen gestern. In meinen Augen war es sehr konstruktiv und erfolgreich! 

An dieser Stelle nochmal die Beitrittserklärung in digitaler Form.

VG
Christopher


----------



## tfdelacruz (12. November 2014)

Servus, 
könnten bitte alle Personen die mir gestern ihre Beitrittserklärung abgegeben haben und noch nicht in der neuen IG sind kurz eine Message schreiben?
Danke


----------



## ZackBumm (12. November 2014)

Hi,
stelle mich jetzt auch nochmal kurz im Forum vor - ich war gestern abend ja das erste Mal da. 
Mein Name ist Florian König und ich unterrichte ein paar von unseren Jungs am AKG in Biologie. 
Über sie habe ich auch von Eurem Vorhaben gehört und mich direkt dazu entschieden an der Sache Teil zu haben bzw. sie unterstützen zu wollen. Wir werden sicherlich noch genug Zeit und Gelegenheit finden, uns näher kennen zu lernen...	bis dahin: Hallo erstmal ;-)


----------



## Evilposse (12. November 2014)

Hi Florian !

Dann mal herzlich willkommen und zu den Gelegenheiten wird es sicherlich kommen 

MfG
Martin


----------



## tfdelacruz (14. November 2014)

Hi,
hier noch ein paar Informationen:
-Der Mitgliedsantrag kann auch in digitaler Form an den Michael gesendet werden ( [email protected] ).
-Der Einzug des Mitgliedsbeitrags erfolgt erst im nächsten Jahr (d.h. für dieses Jahr werden keine Beiträge mehr fällig).
-Mit abgegebenem Mitgliedsantrag, erfolgt die Einladung in die geschlossene und nur für Vereinsmitglieder vorbehaltene IG. ( Hier werden Vereinsinterne Protokolle, Dokumente, usw. zur Verfügung gestellt)

Bei weiteren Fragen könnt ihr mich gerne anschreiben.

VG
Christopher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tfdelacruz (14. November 2014)

*Treffen am Sonntag 16.11.*
Am kommenden Sonntag treffen wir uns zu einer kleinen Tour vor Ort.
Außerdem werden wir bei dieser Möglichkeit auch ein Gruppenbild machen.

Startzeit ist 12.00 Uhr 
Treffpunkt ist am Ende des Fuchstrails in Hochstädten ( Mühltalstraße 135A, 64625 Bensheim )

https://www.google.de/maps/dir//49.7067954,8.6475687/@49.7068509,8.6449133,17z/data=!3m1!4b1

Bis am Sonntag und VG
Christopher


----------



## LarsLipp (14. November 2014)

OK, denke aber bei Regen bin ich raus. Bin eher ein Warmduscher. Wobei ich nichts gegen kaltes Wasser und kalte Getränke habe...  Ansonsten bringe ich nen Foto mit.


----------



## PeKaWe (14. November 2014)

Ich wäre ja für warmes Wetter und kaltes Bier


----------



## sarnold (14. November 2014)

Wie sagt man so schön? Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter, nur schlechte Kleidung!


----------



## LarsLipp (14. November 2014)

Hard guys...


----------



## sarnold (16. November 2014)

Treffen findet auch bei Regen statt oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (16. November 2014)

Ich bin raus. Keine Lust mich zu erkälten. Gestern hätte optimal gepasst- Ich bin ein Schönwetter Fahrer.


----------



## sarnold (16. November 2014)

Ok... Ich denk mal, dass ich mit ein paar Freunden mal hin fahre, aber wenn zu wenige da sind, macht es ja auch kein Sinn ein Foto zu machen..!


----------



## ZackBumm (16. November 2014)

Hi, 
bei mir liegts weniger am Wetter (Schlamm kann ja auch sexy sein ;-)....) dass ich es nicht schaffe, sondern an einem Sensorproblem am Auto. Und mit dem Rad eine langweilige Regenfahrt von Biblis rüber? 
Schade, hab grad gestern nen frischen Pneu drauf gemacht...   Drücke Euch die Daumen, dass Ihr nicht allzu nass werdet .


----------



## PeKaWe (16. November 2014)

Sorry Leute, ich Huste und schniefe jetzt schon und krieg den Kopf ab gemacht wenn ich mich Montag krank melde.

Grüße,
Peter


----------



## Crash_77 (16. November 2014)

Sry bin auch raus
soweit es geht trotzdem allen noch einen schönen Sonntag

Schöne Grüße
Chris


----------



## codit (16. November 2014)

Nachdem es jetzt Bensheim immer noch regnet, sage ich auch ab.


----------



## tfdelacruz (16. November 2014)

Servus,
ich fahre mal vorbei um evtl. Personen die trotzdem kommen abzusagen.


----------



## open-air (16. November 2014)

Sorry, ich war schon die letzten Tage krank. Habe keinen Bedarf an einer Verlängerung.
Gruß oa , Andreas


----------



## sarnold (16. November 2014)

Leander und ich werden nachher nochmal hoch gehen, wer lust hat kann gerne dazu stoßen


----------



## LarsLipp (16. November 2014)

OK, sagte ja schon Dienstag es macht mehr Sinn es Wetter abhängig zu machen. Gestern war Traumwetter und ich war alleine auf den Trails unterwegs...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tfdelacruz (16. November 2014)

Servus,
leider ist das Treffen heute mehr oder weniger ins Wasser gefallen.
Ein paar mutige haben dem Regen allerdings getrotzt und sind eine Runde gefahren. 

Wir sollten trotzdem nochmal nach einem gemeinsamen Termin für Foto & Tour suchen. Vorschläge?
_
Sorry nochmal an die Personen die heute da waren. Ich hoffe ihr hattet im Wald trotzdem euren Spaß._


----------



## LarsLipp (17. November 2014)

Hi,

ich habe jetzt meine Anmeldung an Michael gesendet. Ich habe Ihn gebeten das Mail an Christoph weiter zu leiten. 
@Peter: dann ab mit mir in die IG. 

Gruß LarsLipp


----------



## Peter-S (18. November 2014)

Peter-S schrieb:


> Hallo Christopher,
> vielen Dank für die Organisation und das Engagement. Das hat sich gestern Abend gut angehört und wenn alle mitziehen, dann wird das auch etwas  Hier der Link zu den Unterlagen.



@ *tfdelacruz*

Hallo Christopher,
ich habe die Unterlagen bekommen und "überarbeite" diese noch für dich. Ich melde mich ...
Gruß Peter


----------



## Ruedeltier (22. November 2014)

Hi Leute !
Ich bin der Chris Rüdel das Rüdeltier 

So habe jetzt auch hier her geschafft!
Meine Anmeldung schick ich heute mit der Post los ....

MFG Rüdeltier


----------



## Evilposse (22. November 2014)

Hey Chris!

Sehr korrekt, dann bis bald! 

MfG
Martin


----------



## LarsLipp (22. November 2014)

Hi,

heute war ein Artikel im BA: Bensheim soll Sportstadt 2020 werden. Kann sie ja gar nicht ohne eine ordentliche MTB Strecke. Denke Mr Nice hatte da schon mal was gesagt...


----------



## Evilposse (22. November 2014)

Das wäre auch die Gelegenheit für nen ordentlichen Pumptrack


----------



## Peter-S (22. November 2014)

Evilposse schrieb:


> Das wäre auch die Gelegenheit für nen ordentlichen Pumptrack


... dem kann ich mich nur anschließen, denn das fehlt hier total in der Region


----------



## Mr. Nice (23. November 2014)

Hätte nichts dagegen.. … aber es gibt auch hier schon ein paar.

-  https://m.facebook.com/BikeparkWeinheim
-  http://www.morgenweb.de/region/sudhessen-morgen/burstadt/ein-wunsch-geht-in-erfullung-1.726034
-  http://www.woffm.de/joomla2012/index.php/projekte/darmstadt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evilposse (23. November 2014)

Moin!

Da hatte ich eher an sowas gedacht  --> http://www.velosolutions.ch/
Da gehts um eine langfristige Haltbarkeit und Integration ins Stadtbild. Sowas wäre ein super Projekt für eine Sportstadt und sicher interessanter als so ein paar Erdhügel irgendwo in der Pampa, die dann zuwuchern und verrotten.
Wo in Deutschland gibts sowas in der Form überhaupt? So gut wie garnicht!

MfG
Martin


----------



## 2speed2slow (23. November 2014)

Morge... heute jemand beibdem Schöne wetter am fuchs... wollt gegen 1 hoch... gruss


----------



## LarsLipp (23. November 2014)

No sun no ride... Zu trüb heute. Viel Spaß....

Guter Spruch von Gestern. (nicht von mir) die fahren 5000 Euro Räder und machen sich wegen 36 Euro rum...  

Ich schreib man noch was in die IG...


----------



## codit (23. November 2014)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> No sun no ride... Zu trüb heute. Viel Spaß....


Error Deinerseits! Wer heute nicht in der Sonne war hat etwas falsch gemacht:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bilder-aus-dem-odenwald.463967/page-40#post-12490683


----------



## k00b3 (23. November 2014)

Morgen Abend Night Ride! Ist jemand mit dabei?


----------



## LarsLipp (23. November 2014)

OK, hatte auch Meli Bilder gesehen, ab HM x war es wohl sonnig... Heute war Couching angesagt.... Die Bergstraße mit ihren hohen Hügeln ist immer gut für eine Überraschung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tfdelacruz (25. November 2014)

Servus,
gestern auf der JHV des RTC Bergstraße wurden wir ganz offiziell als Abteilung MTB aufgenommen. 
Es geht Schritt für Schritt zum gemeinsamen Ziel...! 

PS: Alle die weiterhin Interesse an einer Strecke haben und noch nicht Mitglied sind, sollten es schnell werden. Nur gemeinsam und mit einer großen Zahl von Aktiven kann man auch dem Forst klar machen, dass er um eine legale Strecke nicht drum rum kommen wird.

Mitgliedsanträge sind weiter oben zu finden.

PS: Alle die schon Mitglied sind und noch keine Einladung in die IG erhalten haben, können sich bei mir melden. Ich werde euch dann umgehend hinzufügen.

VG
Christopher


----------



## fr33ride (25. November 2014)

hi - ich wohne seit einigen Monaten in Bensheim und würde mir den Fuchstrail gerne mal anschauen. 
Plant jemand am Sonntag 30.11 dort zu fahren und würde mir den Trail mal zeigen? 
LG, Andreas


----------



## Evilposse (28. November 2014)

Hey Andreas

Frag mal hier an http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/feie...odenwald-teil-1.434847/page-290#post-12503098 
, die Jungs wollen morgen ne Runde drehen, kann sein, daß sie dort entlang fahren.




Mfg
Martin


----------



## KaSc (30. November 2014)

Wir wollen, oder sind schon dabei, in Weinheim ein ähnliches Projekt zu starten..vll kann man sich zum Erfahrungsaustausch mal treffen!? Bei uns läuft das alles über die Abteilung der TSG Weinheim 'Race and Style - Woinem', die von mir und Fred Abbou geleitet wird.


----------



## PeKaWe (1. Dezember 2014)

Hi,

klar kann man sich mal treffen. Gerne. 
Könnte nur in der Vorweihnachtszeit terminlich ein wenig eng werden.

Gruß,
Peter


----------



## KaSc (1. Dezember 2014)

Kein Problem..können wir gern auch im neuen Jahr machen. wäre nur cool wenn es nicht in Vergessenheit gerät bis dahin;o)

Gruß Karsten


----------



## Evilposse (1. Dezember 2014)

Hi

Das gerät sicher nicht in Vergessenheit 

Bis dann, mfG
Martin


----------



## KaSc (1. Dezember 2014)

sehr geil..hört sich gut an!!


----------



## Mr. Nice (3. Dezember 2014)

Evilposse schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Da hatte ich eher an sowas gedacht  --> http://www.velosolutions.ch/
> Da gehts um eine langfristige Haltbarkeit und Integration ins Stadtbild. Sowas wäre ein super Projekt für eine Sportstadt und sicher interessanter als so ein paar Erdhügel irgendwo in der Pampa, die dann zuwuchern und verrotten.
> ...



Und hier sogar für Kids umgesetzt http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/12/02/pumptrack-stuttgart-neugereut/ 

Bensheim als Sportstadt 2020 braucht so was unbedingt

Gruss
chris


----------



## LarsLipp (3. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Leute, es geht vorwärts. Wer sich noch nicht angemeldet hat: macht das doch bitte noch. Ich bin echt auf das Ergebnis vom Termin am Freitag gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evilposse (3. Dezember 2014)

Genau, macht hinne, je mehr desto besser!!! GoGo


----------



## Evilposse (3. Dezember 2014)

@Mr. Nice
Alter, das mit Stuttgard ist auch mal ne Ansage....es wird echt Zeit, daß sowas die Regel wird  Da führt einfach kein Weg dran vorbei.


----------



## Mr. Nice (5. Dezember 2014)

Na, dann ab zum neuen BGM  - dieser ist ab 15.12.2014 im Amt !

Was aber auch schon zu beobachten ist, dass es auch am Feldberg weitergeht und es immer mehr legale Strecken gibt 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Wheels-over-Frankfurt-Radsport-eV/253766390717?hc_location=timeline






Weitere positive Beispiele:

- http://www.teckbote.de/nachrichten/sport_artikel,-Ein-Reservat-fuer-Dreckhuepfer-_arid,85412.html
- https://www.facebook.com/NordeifelGravity


----------



## Evilposse (5. Dezember 2014)

Yeah ! 

Meiner Meinung nach kann man vor all diesen Entwicklungen nicht mehr die Augen verschließen!
Wenn die Verantwortlichen die Zeichen der Zeit erkennen, können da echt paar geile Projekte auf die Beine gestellt werden.

Das ist alles sooo aufregend 


MfG


----------



## tfdelacruz (6. Dezember 2014)

Es gibt Neuigkeiten!
Mehr dazu in der IG!

VG


----------



## LarsLipp (6. Dezember 2014)

Scheint echt Zeit zu werden sich anzumelden und aktiv mit ins Thema einzubringen. Bin ja echt kein Vereinsmeier, aber ich glaub das hier wird ne gute Sache mit guten Leuten. Wir waren gestern auf dem Weihnachstmarkt und haben noch ein paar Interessierte getroffen und ein wenig die Werbetrommel gerührt.


----------



## Ruedeltier (6. Dezember 2014)

Tach zusammen

Schönen nikolaus

Also mitglied bin ich schon aber noch nicht in der IG


----------



## LarsLipp (6. Dezember 2014)

Einfach eine Kopie der Anmeldung an Christopher oder Peter senden. Dann geht das Ruck Zuck.


----------



## Ruedeltier (6. Dezember 2014)

Hab keine kopie . Habs micheal borger geschickt ... der hat es 
MFG 
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tfdelacruz (6. Dezember 2014)

Du bist schon länger in die IG eingeladen!


----------



## Ruedeltier (6. Dezember 2014)

Oh ok


----------



## k00b3 (6. Dezember 2014)

Hey Männer, wollte morgen nach beerfelden. Will jemand mit?


----------



## Evilposse (6. Dezember 2014)

Bock hätte ich auf jeden Fall, bin leider noch nicht so weit. 
Werde eher eine kleine Runde zum Ohlyturm drehen, mit Kumpel und seinem Sohn.


----------



## Senecca (23. Dezember 2014)

Die Fuchstrailer planen für Januar erneut einen Stammtisch.
Wir sind aktuell noch in der Terminfindung. Das Doodle befindet sich hier: http://doodle.com/wsx4xrufzc7xys4y


----------



## Senecca (8. Januar 2015)

Also dann: Termin steht auf Montag, 19.01. um 19:00 im Bierkeller in Bensheim. Wir freuen uns über jeden der kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Senecca (19. Januar 2015)

Als Erinnerung: Heute Abend treffen wir uns wieder im Bierkeller.


----------



## LarsLipp (19. Januar 2015)

Dann will ich doch mal hören was abging...


----------



## ZackBumm (7. Februar 2015)

Hi Leute....   will mich auch mal wieder melden. Hatte bei unseren letzten Treffen Terminkollisionen und heute macht meine Karre mal wieder Mucken (Ersatz sollte nächste Woche endlich einsatzbereit sein...  da passt das Rad dann auch besser rein ). Leander und Simon haben mich informiert, dass ihr heute was schaffen wollt- ursprünglich hatte ich vor, fleissig mitzuhelfen - bei dem Wetterchen kann man ja richtig vorwärts kommen. Leider bin ich entweder zu blöd oder finde meine Einladung in die IG nicht. Angemeldetes Mitglied bin ich ja (hatte die Anmeldung gemeinsam mit der von den Jungs in Zwingenberg eingeworfen). Bitte ggf. vielleicht nochmal adden und viel Spaß beim Schaffen! Hoffe das nächste Mal endlich mit von der Partie sein zu können!!!


----------



## tfdelacruz (13. Februar 2015)

Servus,
morgen (14.02.) fahren wir eine lockere Runde.
Wer Lust hat dabei zu sein, einfach um *11 Uhr* *am Eiscafe Cortina in Bensheim-Auerbach *sein.
VG
Chris


----------



## LarsLipp (15. März 2015)

Hallo an alle Nicht-Vereinsmitglieder. Das Projekt schreitet gut voran. Bei Interesse einfach dem Verein beitreten. Wir sind im geschützen Bereich unterwegs...


----------



## tesatea (28. März 2015)

Hey
Komme aus Weinheim und habe die Gruppe heute zufällig gefunden.
Konntet ihr inzwischen bereits etwas ereichen?
Grüße Tim


----------



## Meik_Bensheim (30. März 2015)

Habe Tesatea per PN über den aktuellen Stand informiert!

Grüße Meik


----------



## LarsLipp (30. März 2015)

Oh, ich auch...


----------



## kiteflame (5. April 2015)

Hier ist Darmstadt...  heute 2speed2Slow am trail getroffen. Fahre öfter Touren über Franky mit Abschluss meli. Erkundige mich öfter über die "Legelize it" anstregungen. Meine stimme und helfende Hand habt ihr.
ride on


----------



## LarsLipp (5. April 2015)

Hi Kiteflamme, dann einfach Mitlgied werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perga (5. April 2015)

kiteflame schrieb:


> ... Fahre öfter Touren über Franky mit Abschluss meli. ...



sag mal... wie fahrt "ihr" denn immer so vom Franky zum Meli? Franky, dann Ober-Beerbach, Kuraple und Meli, oder die Ochsentour: Franky, mit flowiger Abfahrt nach Seeheim und dann Tannenberg, Heiligenberg und die super langweilige Autobahn zum Meli hoch  ??
Für letzteres suche ich eine Alternative, ohne die Abfahrt nach Seeheim wegzulassen...
Und ohne Teer....

Gruß
Perga


----------



## camaroracer (6. April 2015)

Franky mit Flow über Burgenweg (langer Berg) nach Seeheim dann die Straße überqueren und parallel rechts der Straße ca.300m über Forstweg immer der MTB Route nördliche Bergstr. folgend am Tannenberg vorbei über Steigerts dann ein wenig Teerstr. (ganz ohne ist halt nicht). Weiter über Kuralpe hoch zum Ohlyturm und den schönen rechten Trail runter zur Balkhäuser Brücke. Danach von hinten den Meli hoch.


----------



## kiteflame (9. April 2015)

Ich fahr den meli in der Regel von Süden an. Entweder vom ohly rechts links links ,fuxbau trail über geopark strecke oder vom ohly rechts links rechts. Wobei letztere seit dem holzeinschlag nix mehr ist


----------



## Perga (9. April 2015)

kiteflame schrieb:


> ...Wobei letztere seit dem holzeinschlag nix mehr ist


Wann biste da das letzte mal lang? Wir waren gestern, allerdings nicht richtung Brücke vom Oly aus gesehen. Vor einer Woche war da aber noch frei. ist halt eine Kurve drinne jetzt


----------



## codit (9. April 2015)

Ohly rechts zur Brücke ist doch schöner als vor dem Windbruch im August. Ist halt im betroffenen Teil keine Full-Speed Strecke mehr, dafür technischer geworden. Zustand und Befahrbarkeit seit dem Jahreswechsel in Ordnung (meine Frau und ich haben dort tagelang freigeräumt). Man sollte halt bei feuchten Bedingungen ein wenig Freude am Modder haben .

Ohly links Richtung Naturfreunde ist unverändert.


----------



## Perga (9. April 2015)

codit schrieb:


> Ohly rechts zur Brücke ist doch schöner als vor dem Windbruch im August. Ist halt im betroffenen Teil keine Full-Speed Strecke mehr, dafür technischer geworden....



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen, das empfinde ich auch so!



codit schrieb:


> ...meine Frau und ich haben dort tagelang freigeräumt...


 Hut ab! dachte nicht dass der nochmal befahrbar wird! thx


----------



## LarsLipp (12. April 2015)

Bitte beim Thema bleiben. Infos auch auf Facebook zu finden!


----------



## Cruise (15. April 2015)

Hi zusammen, ich hatte in einen der ersten posts mal angeboten nach Bauholz zu fragen. Wenn da Interesse besteht wäre es gut wenn mich einer der verantwortlichen mal per pn anschreibt ;-)

gesendet von meinem mobilem Bimmeldingens


----------



## camaroracer (16. April 2015)

Cruise schrieb:


> Hi zusammen, ich hatte in einen der ersten posts mal angeboten nach Bauholz zu fragen. Wenn da Interesse besteht wäre es gut wenn mich einer der verantwortlichen mal per pn anschreibt ;-)



Hi Cruise,
danke für dein Angebot.
Die Zustimmung des Forsts zur Strecke beinhaltet jedoch die Vorgabe das nur naturbelassene heimische Baumaterialien verwendet werden dürfen. Das bedeutet keine Holzschutzmittel, kein Bau - Kantholz oder Profilholz (auch nicht ohne Holzschutzmittel), keine nicht heimischen Hölzer (Tropenholz), kein Baueisen, kein Beton oder syntetische Baumaterialien.
Wir benötigen Natur Rundholz, mit Rinde oder auch geschält, am besten Eiche oder Robinie aber auch haltbare Nadelhölzer wie Douglasie.
Bearbeitetes Holz als Rundholz oder Halbrundholz (Palisaden.- und Zaunpfosten) für die Bremsschleusen und als Schilderpfosten sind auch o.k.

Gruß Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cruise (16. April 2015)

Okay, damit kann ich leider nicht dienen.


----------



## open-air (17. April 2015)

Was gelernt, wusste gar nicht dass diese Hölzer am Fuchs wachsen....


----------



## camaroracer (17. April 2015)

Nicht direkt am Fuchs. Aber Eiche, Robinie und Douglasie sind an der Bergstraße zu finden und wurden uns auch durch den Forst aus deren eigenen Fällungen zum Kauf angeboten. Daher ist der Forst mit denen auch einverstanden.


----------



## open-air (17. April 2015)

Robinie und Douglasie, danke für die Info.


----------



## LarsLipp (3. Mai 2015)

Hallo: haben denn alle, die sich dem verein angeschlossen haben schon die Einladung zur IG? Es sollte wohl für jeden raus gegangen sein.


----------



## SGRM (27. Mai 2015)

Mosche, 

meine Frau und ich wohnen in Alsbach, aber bald Bensheim....da wir bis zum Herbst noch so ein kleines Hausprojekt haben wirds über Sommer eher nix, aber ich behalte das hier mal im Auge...tolle Initiative!
 See you on Track...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (27. Mai 2015)

Hallo SGRM,

wir freuen uns über jedes nettes Mitglied.

An den Rest der Welt: Bitte verhaltet euch an auf und um die Strecke ordentlich: Nicht aus den Trails blind in die Wege fahren! Nicht durchs Fürstenlager zurück fahren! (Oder fahr Ihr da Schrittgeschwindigkeit?)

Keinen Müll liegen lassen. Auch keine halbleeren Flaschen!

Informationen über dden Zustand der Strecke und unser Verankommen mit der legalisierung findet Ihr in der IG. Eine Einladung in die IG gibt es direkt nach  der Anmeldung im Verein. Wenn Ihr die Strecke nutzen wollt, macht einfach mit. Als Mitglied könnt Ihr dann auch gerne Kritik und Wünsche äußern. Und selbstverständlich auch Hand anlegen. Sei es beim Aufbau der Streck im Wald, bei der Suche nach Spendern oder sont was.

Und bitte alle die Daumen Drücken!


----------



## Perga (28. Mai 2015)

moin!  
das mit der Homepage   ( www.fuchstrail.de)  klappt wohl nicht so ganz - Kontakaufnahme ist damit nicht möglich . Das würde ich deaktiveren bis es auch funktioniert. 

Gruß
Perga


----------



## codit (28. Mai 2015)

Perga schrieb:


> moin!
> das mit der Homepage   ( www.fuchstrail.de)  klappt wohl nicht so ganz - Kontakaufnahme ist damit nicht möglich . Das würde ich deaktiveren bis es auch funktioniert.
> 
> Gruß
> Perga


Ich habe am Montag über das Formular etwas angefragt und Antwort erhalten. Geht also wohl.


----------



## Perga (28. Mai 2015)

Jo, geht.... Da ich mich in joomla bissel auskenne, gleich eine Fehlermeldung bekam, dachte ich, es wäre besser es mal zu melden..
Hat dann trotz Fehlermeldung geklappt.


----------



## john_frink (13. Juli 2015)

Gude, gibts hier eigentlich neuigkeiten?


----------



## Meik_Bensheim (13. Juli 2015)

Servus John,



in der Regel veröffentlichen wir aktuelle News auf unserer Homepage (www.Fuchstrail.de) und in "der Fuchstrail" Facebook Gruppe.  Das hätten wir hier im Forum vielleicht auch mal in der Legaler MTB-Trail Gruppe so kommunizieren sollen 

Der aktuelle Stand ist unverändert, der Antrag ist inklusive Anhang der detaillierten Streckenbeschreibung bei der Unteren Naturschutzbehörde eingereicht. Seitens der UNB wurden verschiedene Gruppen als Träger  öffentlicher Belange angeschrieben um Ihr Feedback zu unserem Streckenantrag anzuhören. Die Antworten sollten in kürze vollständig bei der UNB eingegangen  sein.

Vor zwei Wochen haben wir das Projekt noch einmal offiziell der Stadt vorgestellt. Aktuell steht noch eine Vorstellungsrunde bei einer Partei aus. Nach dieser Woche sind wir denke ich so weit, dass alle Grundsteine gelegt sind. Nachdem alle Rückläufer bei der UNB eingetroffen sind können wir sicher mit einer baldigen Antwort auf unseren Antrag rechnen.



Sobald es News gibt informieren auf jeden Fall über die Homepage.



Grüße Meik


----------



## LarsLipp (14. Juli 2015)

Hey John,  werde doch einfach Mitglied und unterstütze die Sache. Einfach Mitglied werden... 

Bis Bald auf dem Trail.


----------



## tfdelacruz (22. September 2015)

Vergangenen Sonntag sind wir der Einladung durch den Hessen Forst zu einem gemeinsamen Pressetermin gefolgt.

Mit diesem Artikel möchten wir nun auch offiziell über den ersten Meilenstein, die Genehmigung der geplanten Strecke, berichten. Die Zusammenarbeit mit dem Hessen Forst, der Unteren Naturschutzbehörde, der Stadt Bensheim, den Naturschutzverbänden und vielen weiteren, war jeder Zeit professionell und hat uns jede Menge Spaß gemacht.

Nun geht es an die Bauplanung, dass wir auch das nächste große Ziel der Streckeneröffnung abhängig von der Helferzahl und den finanziellen Mitteln voraussichtlich im Sommer 2016 erreichen können.

Wer Interesse hat uns egal in welcher Form zu unterstützen kann sich gerne über die Kontaktdaten auf der Homepage (www.fuchstrail.de) an uns wenden.

Viel Spaß mit dem Artikel

Euer Fuchstrail Team

http://www.morgenweb.de/region/berg...heim/quer-durch-den-wald-aber-legal-1.2438919


----------



## ZackBumm (26. September 2015)

Huhu! Könnt ihr bitte nochmal checken ob ich mit in der IG bin und mich ggf. aufnehmen? Kann sie nicht anwählen...  möchte nach der Pause im Sommer gerne wieder mehr am Ball sein. LG


----------



## Evilposse (26. September 2015)

Hallo Herr K. 

Jo, so wie es aussieht, bist Du als Gruppenmitglied drin.


MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZackBumm (26. September 2015)

Evilposse schrieb:


> Hallo Herr K.
> 
> Jo, so wie es aussieht, bist Du als Gruppenmitglied drin.
> 
> ...


Läuft! DANKE!


----------



## Meik_Bensheim (7. November 2015)

*Öffentlicher Arbeitseinsatz*


*am Fuchstrail  Samstag 14.11.2015 *


Hallo zusammen,

Wir haben am kommenden Wochenende (Samstag und Sonntag) einen Arbeitseinsatz am Fuchstrail geplant. Der Fokus liegt auf Samstag, da wir Sonntags keine lauten Gerätschaften einsetzen können.

*Geplante Arbeiten:*

·  *Infrastruktur erstellen* (Bremsschleusen / Streckenabsperrung)
·  *Verbreiterung der Strecke* an einzelnen Teilstücken


*Benötigte Werkzeuge:*

·  *Akkuschrauber *(Für die Verschraubung der Bremsschleusen und das  Vorbohren der langen Schrauben benötigen wir jede Menge Akkuleistung. Es wäre super, wenn jeder der einen Schrauber besitzt diesen mit allen verfügbaren vollgeladenen Akkus mitbringt)
·  *Spaten* (Zum abstechen und verbreitern der Strecke)


*Organisatorisch:*

Bitte tragt euch bei dem folgenden *Doodle Link* ein und kreuzt an was Ihr mitbringen könnt. Die Umfrage erfolgt versteckt, sodass eure Namen nicht öffentlich einzusehen sind.

Euer Eintrag erleichtert uns die Planung, dass wir wissen mit wie vielen Helfern und welchem Werkzeug wir rechnen können.

http://doodle.com/poll/cb4gb45zhh2ffcvn

Beginn:			   09:00 Uhr
Ende:				  18:00 Uhr

Treffpunkt:		  Am Trail Ende (Mamorit Hochstädten)
Für Nachzügler:   Einfach den Trail hochlaufen oder die angegebene Mobilnummer anrufen
Kontakt:			 0151-61957890
Homepage:		www.Fuchstrail.de
Mail:				  [email protected]

*Jede Hilfe ist willkommen, auch wenn es nur ein paar Stunden sind*. Einfach vorbeischauen und mit anpacken. Wir sind auf eure Hilfe angewiesen! Danke für eure Unterstützung!!!

Euer Fuchstrail Team


----------



## mudpack (12. November 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
habe nun auch den Weg hier in die Community gefunden. War vor zwei Wochen mit euch im Wald und habe die Kettensäge kreisen lassen...
Wenn Ihr Weiteren Bedarf habt immer gerne...
Ich versuche am WE vorbei zu kommen. Mit Säge?
Vg
Stefan


----------



## camaroracer (12. November 2015)

Servus Stefan,

Willkommen im Forum.
Die meisten Infos zum Fuchstrail findest du im geschlossenen Bereich der Fuchstrail IG. Einfach im Mitgliedsantrag des RTC deinen Usernamen mit angeben und du erhältst eine Einladung in die IG.

Zum Samstag . . . . .
Säge ist immer gut  .
Zu diesem Arbeitseinsatz benötigen wir auch noch Akkuschrauber mit möglichst vielen leistungsstarken Akkus.

Gruss
Bernd


----------



## Micro767 (13. November 2015)

Findet Ihr nicht Ihr sollten den Titel hier ändern ?

Zwar ist der Trail jetzt LEGAL aber NUR für Vereinsmitglieder !


----------



## Evilposse (13. November 2015)

Da hat Micro recht...


----------



## LarsLipp (14. November 2015)

Wieso: jeder darf Mitglied werden. OK, ich bin dafür E-Bikes auszuschließen, Rennradfahrer können von mir aus mitmachen... 
@Auf Micro: es tut nicht weh und wir freuen uns auf dich!


----------



## LarsLipp (14. November 2015)

Ich frag mich echt, wie man an der Bergstraße Mountainbiker sein kann und nicht im Verein Mitglied ist. Das ist echt ne nette Truppe und die paar Euro tun keinem Weh.


----------



## Evilposse (14. November 2015)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Zwar ist der Trail jetzt LEGAL aber NUR für Vereinsmitglieder !



Ein paar Euros im JAHR!

An alle Trailbanger: Checkt die Fuchstrail Homepage www.Fuchstrail.de , informiert euch und trefft die einzig richtige Entscheidung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## camaroracer (14. November 2015)

Verstehe die Anmerkung von Micro767 auch nicht ganz  .

Warum den Titel ändern ?

Der Titel lautet ja nicht "Kostenlos und Arbeitsfrei nutzbarer Trail in Bensheim"

Der Trail wurde von der Abt. Mountainbike des RTC Bergstraße - Odenwald in einem aufwändigen und nicht billigen Antragsverfahren *legalisiert*, das Gelände gepachtet und die Strecken Haftpflicht versichert.
Jetzt bauen die 50 Mitglieder, mit tausenden von Arbeitsstunden *in ihrer Freizeit* und etlichen tausend Euro für Betriebskosten, Material und Beschilderung *aus ihrer privaten Tasche*, die beide Trails zu den geilsten Strecken weit und breit aus.







*No Dig No Ride*

Ist eigentlich selbstverständlich 

Vereinsmitglied kann jeder werden und der Jahresbeitrag ist im Vergleich zu üblichen Mitgliedschaften in örtlichen Sportvereinen ein Schnäppchen. Mit lächerlichen 10 Arbeitsstunden im Jahr kann der Beitrag noch mal deutlich reduziert werden.

Ich habe deshalb nicht lange überlegt und wurde Mitglied im RTC.
Alles nette Leute  .

Falls dem RTC einer 175.000 Euro zur Verfügung stellt, was jetzt die neue 1km lange DH Strecke in Stuttgart gekostet hat, oder wie bei nahezu allen anderen offenen Strecken die Stadt oder der Tourismusverband die Kosten für Bau und Pflege übernimmt, dann wird der RTC die beiden je 1,3 km langen Strecken bestimmt gerne für die, nicht selten einfach nur geizige und arbeitsscheue, Allgemeinheit öffnen.


*Just my 2 cents*


----------



## Mr. Nice (14. November 2015)

Ich denke, Micro wollte nur zu Recht nochmal darauf hinweisen, dass eine Nutzung des Trails ausschl. für Vereinsmitglieder legal ist - der Thread Titel lässt hier auch auf etwas anderes schließen  

@LarsLipp 
Ist es nicht wurscht, ob mit Crosser, Hollandrad, eBike etc. gefahren wird ... Hauptsache Mitglied?


----------



## LarsLipp (15. November 2015)

Beim Titel steht ja nicht: kostenlos und für jeden nutzbarer Trail: selbst die Toilette kostet auf der Autobahn.
Klar ist mir egal mit welchen Rad wer fährt. Es geht darum einen legalen Trail zu haben: da steh nicht kostenlos und für alle frei: Was kostet denn Euer Rad? Habt Ihr keine 50 Euro im Jahr? Ich bin echt ein Sparfuchs aber für den Fuchstrail habe ich was über. Keiner zwingt einen zur arbeit. Bei der Auslöse für die Arbeitsstunden muss man nicht aktiv werden. Hier an der Bergstraße kann das ganze Jahr gefahren wererden, keine schließung zur Winterszeit. Wem es das nicht wert ist, der sollte so fair sein und die Trails am Fuchs meiden. Wir zwingen keinen sind aber über jedes Mitglied froh. Jeder der mitmacht kann das Projekt weiter bringen! Ob beim buddeln oder beim organisieren von irgendwas. Schaut euch mal die aktuelle Strecke an: da ist echt was passiert. Hier noch mal vielen Dank an die Vereinskollegen die hier ihre Stunden mit buddeln verbracht haben.


----------



## Micro767 (16. November 2015)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Ich denke, Micro wollte nur zu Recht nochmal darauf hinweisen, dass eine Nutzung des Trails ausschl. für Vereinsmitglieder legal ist - der Thread Titel lässt hier auch auf etwas anderes schließen


 
Guten Morgen,

*Danke Mr.Nice es ging mir in meinem Post exakt nur darum !*

Mann kann nicht erwarten das jeder hier 7 Seiten durchliest um zu erkennen das es eine Streche nur für Vereinsmitglieder ist.

Auch wenn ich kein Vereinsmitglied bin und es auch weitherin nicht sein werde, habe ich vor Monaten ein Spende überwiesen.

Gruß Micro


----------



## camaroracer (16. November 2015)

Dann ersparen  ja unsere Posts das lesen der letzten 7 Seiten  .

Wir werden bis zur Eröffnung auch noch an einer Lösung für Förderer arbeiten.
Ist nur von der Haftungsseite schwieriger als ein Außenstehender sich vorstellen mag .

PS : Wir sind als Verein übrigens sehr an Gründen interessiert warum ein Vereinsbeitritt nicht in Frage kommt. 
Falls du es sagen möchtest gerne per PN .

Gruß Bernd


----------



## camaroracer (16. November 2015)

Danke an Micro für die PN.
Er hat nachvollziehbare Gründe die Ich und wie ich glaube, auch die meisten im Verein verstehen.

Wir arbeiten daran  .
Versprochen.

Falls einer den Leitfaden zum perfekten Verein hat . . . . bitte melden  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (17. November 2015)

OK, dann kann der Admin ja die Regeln des Trails oben anpinnen: falls das noch geht. Dann danke an Micro für den Punkt: einige der legalen Trails sind ja tatsächlich kostenlois nutzbar.


----------



## camaroracer (8. Dezember 2015)

*Arbeitseinsatz an der RTC Vereinsstrecke Fuchstrail 

Samstag 12.12.2015*


*Geplante Arbeiten:*

Erdpfosten setzen (Für Schilder und Streckensperrungen)

Entfernen von Wurzeln und Ausbauarbeiten an der oberen roten und blauen Strecke.


*Benötigte Werkzeuge:*

*Akkuschrauber. Je mehr um so besser.
Schaufel und Spaten

Es ist ein Grundbestand an Werkzeugen vor Ort vorhanden. Wer kein eigenes Werkzeug besitzt dem kann Werkzeug vor Ort gestellt werden.*


*Organisatorisch:*

Beginn: 09:00 Uhr
Ende: 16:00 Uhr

Treffpunkt: Einstieg zweiter Trailabschnitt (alter Fuchs).

Für Nachzügler: Einfach den Trail hochlaufen oder die angegebene Mobilnummer anrufen
Kontakt: 0171- 5847498
Homepage: www.Fuchstrail.de
Mail: [email protected]

*Jede Hilfe ist willkommen, auch wenn es nur ein paar Stunden sind*.

*No Dig No Ride*

Euer Fuchstrail Team


----------



## Meik_Bensheim (9. Dezember 2015)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> OK, dann kann der Admin ja die Regeln des Trails oben anpinnen: falls das noch geht. Dann danke an Micro für den Punkt: einige der legalen Trails sind ja tatsächlich kostenlois nutzbar.




Den Hinweis auf eine Vereinsstrecke (Angehängtes PDF) haben wir an allen Infotafeln ausgehängt und hoffen auf Verständnis!

Offizielle Nutzungsregeln werden wir erst kurz vor der Eröffnung anbringen, bis dahin ist die Strecke ohnehin gesperrt.

Ich persönlich finde es sehr schade, dass das Thema Vereinsstrecke sehr oft von Leuten ohne vernünftige Gegenargumente schlecht geredet wird. Das geschieht meistens nach dem Motto der Wald gehört jedem, open Trails, ich fahre hier schon immer etc. Wir werden 80% des Trails komplett neu gestaltet und sind somit nicht mehr mit der alten Strecke zu vergleichen.

Wenn jemand einen vernünftigen Vorschlag hat wie man eine legale Mountainbikestrecke besser betreiben kann ohne dafür als Vertragspartner haften zu müssen und ohne eine gewisse Streckenqualität mit Begehungen zu gewährleisten, sind wir ganz Ohr. Das Thema Geld für Versicherungen, Werkzeug, Material und die zusätzliche Manpower wird gerne unterschätzt. Wir bekommen keine Zuschüsse und müssen als neu gegründete Vereinsabteilung alles aus  eigener Tasche leisten.

Wir bekommen des Öfteren mit, dass es Leute mit Vorbehalten gegenüber Vereinen gibt. Hierfür ist wie bereits von den Vorrednern erwähnt eine Fördermitgliedschaft ohne Rechte und ohne Pflichten geplant.

Um für sich selbst zu entscheiden, ob man unseren Verein überhaupt mit seinem typischen Vereinsbild vergleichen kann, würde es sich anbieten mal auf einem Arbeitseinsatz vorbeizuschauen. Es muss ja nicht gleich gebuckelt werden, einfach mal den Haufen anschauen, über den geplanten Streckenverlauf sprechen und sich selbst ein Bild machen


----------



## camaroracer (9. Dezember 2015)

Meik_Bensheim schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde es sehr schade, dass das Thema Vereinsstrecke sehr oft von Leuten ohne vernünftige Gegenargumente schlecht geredet wird. Das geschieht meistens nach dem Motto der Wald gehört jedem, open Trails, ich fahre hier schon immer etc. Wir werden 80% des Trails komplett neu gestaltet und sind somit nicht mehr mit der alten Strecke zu vergleichen.



Um genau zu sein sind 70% der beiden Strecken von uns neu angelegt worden. Nicht nur neu gestaltet. Sprich die gab es vorher an dieser Stelle nicht. Die sind nur da weil wir mit unserer Zeit, unserer Arbeit und unserem privaten Geld die dort gebaut haben. Ergo wird auch keiner von seiner vorher vorhandenen Strecke ausgesperrt.

Die angeschlagen Informationen sollen darüber Auskunft geben.

Wer nicht plant, finanziert, baut und pflegt sowie dafür haftet hat halt auch keinen Anspruch auf Nutzung.


----------



## Meik_Bensheim (27. Dezember 2015)

*Arbeitseinsatz an der RTC Vereinsstrecke Fuchstrail 
Mittwoch 30.12.2015*


*Geplante Arbeiten:*

Entfernen von Wurzeln und Ausbauarbeiten an der oberen roten und blauen Strecke.


*Benötigte Werkzeuge:*

Schaufel und Spaten

Es ist ein Grundbestand an Werkzeugen vor Ort vorhanden. Wer kein eigenes Werkzeug besitzt dem kann Werkzeug vor Ort gestellt werden.


*Organisatorisch:*

Beginn: 09:00 Uhr
Ende: 16:00 Uhr

*Bitte tragt euch kurz unter dem folgenden Doodle Link ein wenn Ihr kommt:*
http://doodle.com/poll/8aypm3tnii9arhar

Treffpunkt: Mamorit Hochstädten (Trailende)

Für Nachzügler: Einfach den Trail hochlaufen oder die angegebene Mobilnummer anrufen.
Bauleiter: 0151 - 61957890


*Jede Hilfe ist willkommen, auch wenn es nur ein paar Stunden sind*.

*No Dig No Ride*

Euer Fuchstrail Team


----------



## KaSc (15. Januar 2016)

Hey Leute,

mein Name ist Karsten und ich bin Abteilungsleiter von Race and Style - Woinem. Wir haben einen Termin ausgemacht an dem wir uns mal, also ein paar Leute von euch, Fred Abbou und ich, zusammen setzen wollten und einige Dinge besprechen. Leider ist mir die email abhanden gekommen und ich weiss den genauen Termin nicht mehr ;(
Könnt ihr mir kurz auf die sprüng helfen bitte!?!?

Gruß und Ride on
Karsten


----------



## tfdelacruz (23. Januar 2016)

Toller Arbeitseinsatz an diesem kalten Tag im Januar.
Obwohl der Boden gefroren war, haben wir zwei weitere Sprünge, auf der blauen Line, fertig bekommen.
Danke an alle die geholfen haben und bis zum nächsten Einsatz.


----------



## camaroracer (24. Januar 2016)

*Arbeitseinsatz an der RTC Vereinsstrecke Fuchstrail 

Samstag 06.02.2015*


*Geplante Arbeiten:*

- Neubau des letzten Sprungs (zwei Sprunghöhen) auf der oberen roten Linie vor der Streckenzusamenführung rot / blau.

- Felsen rücken und Anlegen eines Steinfeldes auf der oberen blauen Strecke.


*Benötigte Werkzeuge:

Schaufel, Spaten und Hacken.

Es ist ein Grundbestand an Werkzeugen vor Ort vorhanden. Wer kein eigenes Werkzeug besitzt dem kann Werkzeug vor Ort gestellt werden.*


*Organisatorisch:*

Beginn: 09:00 Uhr
Ende: 16:00 Uhr

Treffpunkt: Einstieg zweiter Trailabschnitt (alter Fuchs).

Für Nachzügler: Einfach den Trail hochlaufen oder die angegebene Mobilnummer anrufen
Kontakt: 0171- 5847498
Homepage: www.Fuchstrail.de
Mail: [email protected]

*Jede Hilfe ist willkommen, auch wenn es nur ein paar Stunden sind*.

*No Dig No Ride*

Euer Fuchstrail Team

*Fuchstrail - Bensheim - „No Dig No Ride!“*


----------



## codit (29. Januar 2016)

Fuchstrail auf MTBNews ---> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2016/01...rce=forum&utm_medium=teaser&utm_campaign=news


----------



## Hightower78 (4. Februar 2016)

Moin Moin ! Fuchstrail im Bergsträsser Anzeiger 

http://www.morgenweb.de/region/berg...rasende-talfahrt-auf-dem-fuchstrail-1.2627465


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hightower78 (8. Februar 2016)

Guden.....

Frage...: Wie lange dauert es , bis man in die IG aufgenommen wird? Hab vor ner Woche meine Eintrittserklärung abgegeben. 

MFG


----------



## Meik_Bensheim (8. Februar 2016)

Habe die Anträge am Samstag beim Baueinsatz zum scannen und Datenpflege bekommen, hätte das heute oder morgen gemacht und dich in diesem Zuge in die IG eingeladen.

Grüße Meik


----------



## Hightower78 (8. Februar 2016)

Subba.


----------



## camaroracer (15. Februar 2016)

*Arbeitseinsatz an der RTC Vereinsstrecke Fuchstrail 

Samstag 20.02.2016*

*Abgesagt ! ! ! !*

*No Dig No Ride*

Euer Fuchstrail Team


----------



## camaroracer (24. Februar 2016)

Arbeitseinsatz an der RTC Vereinsstrecke Fuchstrail

*Bauwochenende - Samstag 27.02.2016 und Sonntag 28.02.2016*

_Geplante Arbeiten am *Samstag den 27.02.2016*: _
Streckenarbeiten / Erdarbeiten an Flowtrail 1 und Fuchstrail 1
(Streckenabstützungen setzen, Wegeausbau nach Zusammenführung Flowtrail 1/ Fuchstrail 1 sowie anlegen von *kleinen!!!* Spaßhindernissen wie z.B. Anlieger, Push-Wellen, Abzieher etc.)

_Geplante Arbeiten am *Sonntag den 28.02.2016*: _
Steinfeld anlegen an Flowtrail 1, sonstige Streckenarbeiten

_Benötigte Werkzeuge:_
Schaufel, Hacke, Schubkarre, Muskelkraft 
Es ist ein Grundbestand an Werkzeugen vor Ort vorhanden. Wer kein eigenes Werkzeug besitzt dem kann Werkzeug vor Ort gestellt werden.

_Organisatorisch:_
*Beginn Samstag + Sonntag (9:00 Uhr) 
Ende Samstag + Sonntag (16:00 Uhr) *

_Treffpunkt: _
Einstieg Fuchstrail 2 / Flowtrail 2

_Für Nachzügler: _
Einfach den Trail hochlaufen oder die angegebene Mobilnummer anrufen

Kontakt *Samstag :* 0176-23449922
Kontakt *Sonntag : *0171-5847498

_Homepage:_www.Fuchstrail.de

_Mail:_[email protected]

Jede Hilfe ist willkommen, auch wenn es nur ein paar Stunden sind.
No Dig No Ride


----------



## camaroracer (2. März 2016)

Arbeitseinsatz an der RTC Vereinsstrecke Fuchstrail

*Samstag 05.03.2016 *

_Geplante Arbeiten: _
- Steinfeld anlegen an Flowtrail 1
- Streckenarbeiten/Erdarbeiten

_Benötigte Werkzeuge:_
Schaufel, Hacke, Schubkarre, Muskelkraft
Es ist ein Grundbestand an Werkzeugen vor Ort vorhanden. Wer kein eigenes Werkzeug besitzt dem kann Werkzeug vor Ort gestellt werden.

_Organisatorisch:_
*Beginn Samstag (9:00 Uhr)
Ende Samstag (16:00 Uhr) *

_Treffpunkt: _
Einstieg Fuchstrail 2 / Flowtrail 2

_Für Nachzügler: _
Einfach den Trail hochlaufen oder die angegebene Mobilnummer anrufen

Kontakt*: *0171-5847498

_Homepage:_www.Fuchstrail.de

_Mail:_[email protected]

Jede Hilfe ist willkommen, auch wenn es nur ein paar Stunden sind.
No Dig No Ride


----------



## camaroracer (21. März 2016)

*Großer Arbeitseinsatz an der RTC Vereinsstrecke Fuchstrail*

*Samstag 26.03.2016 *

_*Geplante Arbeiten: *_
- Fuchstrail 1 (fertigstellung der restlichen Hindernisse und abschließende Streckenarbeiten)
- Verbindungstück nach Zusammenführung Flowtrail 1 / Fuchstrail 1 : Abschließende Streckenarbeiten und Neubau Pushwellen, Anlieger und Kicker.

_*Benötigte Werkzeuge:*_
Schaufel, Hacke, Schubkarre, Muskelkraft
Es ist ein Grundbestand an Werkzeugen vor Ort vorhanden. Wer kein eigenes Werkzeug besitzt dem kann Werkzeug vor Ort gestellt werden.

_*Organisatorisch:*_
*Beginn : 08:30 Uhr
Ende : 17:00 Uhr*

_*Treffpunkt:* _
Einstieg Fuchstrail 2 / Flowtrail 2

_*Für Nachzügler: *_
Einfach den Trail hochlaufen oder die angegebenen Mobilnummern anrufen

*Kontakt:*
0171-5847498 oder 0176-23449922

_*Homepage:*_
www.Fuchstrail.de

_*Mail:*_
[email protected]

*Jede Hilfe ist willkommen, auch wenn es nur ein paar Stunden sind.
No Dig No Ride*


----------



## Senecca (24. März 2017)

Freudig dürfen wir verkünden, dass der Fuchstrail Bensheim seine Vereinsstrecke öffnet und genau aus diesem Grund möchten wir das mit dir/euch feiern.

Nach der Gründung der Abteilung Mountainbike im Jahr 2014 und der darauf folgenden Beantragung von Genehmigungen ist es uns in der über 2-Jährigen Bauphase gelungen, zwei Abfahrtsorientierte Mountainbikestrecken zu bauen, die auch im weiten Umkreis keinen Vergleich scheuen müssen. Um die ganze Arbeit gebührend zu feiern haben wir einen Termin gefunden, an dem wir das Ganze mit dir/euch feiern möchten.

Datum: 06.05.2017

Wo: Mühltalstraße 111 in 64625 Bensheim

Zusammen mit dem Vorstand des Vereins und dem Bürgermeister der Stadt Bensheim werden wir ab 10:30 Uhr den Trail eröffnen und für die Biker fällt damit der Startschuss die Strecken auf Herz und Nieren zu testen.

Aber auch für Personen die sich das ganze gerne mal kennenlernenwollen, bieten wir die Möglichkeit sich an Teile der Strecke mal etwas näher anzuschauen.

Neben unseren Sponsoren HIBIKE, die mit ihren Testbikes von Specialized und Trek vor Ort sein werden und MOTOREX - Oil of Switzerland die dort ihre Produkte präsentieren, dürfen wir ebenfalls den Radhersteller Pivot Cycles mit seiner Testflotte begrüßen (falls ihr ein Testbike leihen möchtet, bitte Ausweis und Kreditkarte bzw. Bankkarte mitbringen).

Auch für das leibliche Wohl ist durch die lokale Weschnitztaler Braumanufaktur und den Foodtruck von Stop4Wok - Asia Food Truck gesorgt.

Durch diese beiden Partner gibt es neben tollem Bier einer kleinen lokalen Brauerei und Softgetränken ein Geschmackserlebnis der asiatischen Art mit tollen Gerichten aus dem Wok.

Wir würden uns freuen wenn ihr/du uns an diesem Tag besuchst, fleißig fährst, oder aber auch nur auf das eine oder andere Getränk vorbeischaust.

Danke und bis zur Eröffnung eure Crew vom Fuchstrail


----------

